# Dogtra IQ



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello,
I have a 67LB German Shepherd and I want to starting reinforcing the recall command and I was wondering if the Dogtra iQ is an okay fit for such training.

Link: Dogtra iQ Trainer

I know it's a low-medium strength collar but is it really necessary to have a high output shock for the recall?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not sure why you want to shock your dog for recall. It's better to reward a recall not punish a slow recall. How old is your dog. Have you tried other methods to sharpen the recall - like use a friend to hold your dog, then hide behind a bush or tree, call the dog, and when it finds you reward the heck out of it with praise and treats. Practice the recall in safe places where you know nothing bad will happen to set back your training. Make a game of recalls. Fun makes them learn faster. I've never had a problem teaching a recall from long distances or from hiding but I have always used positive rewards.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lotus said:


> Hello,
> I have a 67LB German Shepherd and I want to starting reinforcing the recall command and I was wondering if the Dogtra iQ is an okay fit for such training.
> 
> Link: Dogtra iQ Trainer
> ...


 
Not necessarily, alot depends on your dogs pain tolerance and drive, more distractions = higher level. Better to have enough juice then too little. 
I have had dogs with a working level of 21 on my Dogtra, but with a running squirrel or bunny we have found ourselves on 50.. My dogtra goes up to 127. So their version of medium output is likely more then enough as long as you fit the collar properly.

I like the Einstien due its compact size. I personally use the dogtra but am thinking my next collar will be an Einstien.

I always recommend E Collar recall to my clients as IMO it is the only 99.9% bombproof way to condition the dog to come under any circumstance. Its also nice that it can be trained reliably in a few sessions. 
If trained properly it is not exclusively posative punishment. I like Bart Bellons Nepopo method.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Blitz- how do you train recall on an E-collar? Our trainer does it (did it) for a friend of ours because nothing was working on recall for his dog. I hate to even think about it (Sabo is a bit young anyway) but I'm curious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Hello,
> I have a 67LB German Shepherd and I want to starting reinforcing the recall command and I was wondering if the Dogtra iQ is an okay fit for such training.
> 
> Link: Dogtra iQ Trainer
> ...


Would be great if Dogtra can give you 2 paired receivers to the transmitter. Start off with getting to teach the dog a light leash tap at rewarding, after a few hundred repetitions of tapping with leash at reward time, pair a light stim on the e-collar at reward. 

This will teach the dog that a stim (leash or e-collar) means good things are about to happen. Now you are ready to teach the recall with a long leash tap, then pair with e-stim and finally just e-stim. Dog will never go down in drive and stay happy + bring more drive as he now knows a stim or a leash pop brings rewards.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

I have a Dogtra IQ and it is more than adequate for my stubborn, high-drive dog. His working level is around 18, but goes up with higher distraction, as Blitzkreig noted. The IQ goes up to 100, and I think it would be a rare dog that would require the extra 27 levels.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

TwoBigEars said:


> I have a Dogtra IQ and it is more than adequate for my stubborn, high-drive dog. His working level is around 18, but goes up with higher distraction, as Blitzkreig noted. The IQ goes up to 100, and I think it would be a rare dog that would require the extra 27 levels.


Hiya! Thanks for the response, how big is your dog? I heard the Dogtra iQ is meant for smallish dogs so I am curious if it would work on my GSD not sure if it matters.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

forget about the e-collar and find a trainer.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

erfunhouse said:


> Blitz- how do you train recall on an E-collar? Our trainer does it (did it) for a friend of ours because nothing was working on recall for his dog. I hate to even think about it (Sabo is a bit young anyway) but I'm curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Its not complicated I start with treats and a long line. With the dog wearing the collar. Start tapping at low stim, give the command the second the dog turns to come you stop tapping and reward. Rinse and repeat for about a week. Then start introducing variable stimulation. Use the long line initially to guide the dog towards me if he acts confused. The key is to teach the dog how to control the e collar. I have used a vaiation of packens method to teach the offleash heel..very effective. 
Thats the basic way I do it but there is more to it. Checkout lou castle's site he has a lot of good info on there.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

He is about 82lbs, GSD. I also use the regular short contact points that came with it. I was told I might need the longer prongs, but they weren't necessary. He's a stock coat. If you have a longcoat, you'll probably want the longer contact points.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> forget about the e-collar and find a trainer.


Funny, that's what the trainer recommended. 



TwoBigEars said:


> He is about 82lbs, GSD. I also use the regular short contact points that came with it. I was told I might need the longer prongs, but they weren't necessary. He's a stock coat. If you have a longcoat, you'll probably want the longer contact points.


Most helpful response I gotten yet! Thank you so much I'll give it a go. Your dogs are beautiful btw.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

You're welcome! I know I debated for quite a while and read a lot of reviews trying to decide which e-collar to get. And I also wasn't sure if the IQ would be "enough" for my dog, but it's worked out great.


----------

